# You know those really cool looking bettas?



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I just Google Imaged them. I've never seen so many patterns and tail types. I've also never seen these at PetSmart either, which I where I bought my blue betta (changed his name from Lawson to Shane). Where can I get a nice looking betta, cool color and all? 

Mine is still alive, thankfully. So, I want another one.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Depends on what you are calling cool. Crown tail, half moon, plakat. Figure out what you want. www.aquabid.com is a good place to go check out.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try Care-A-Lot... we've gotten two gorgeous bettas from them. The other two (which are also gorgeous) we got from two different Petcos


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i saw some half moons at petco one time.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> i saw some half moons at petco one time.


We got what we think is a Plakat from Care-A-Lot, and a Delta. 
Our other Delta and Crowntail are from Petco. Occasionally both just get some amazing ones. Our plakat is peacock-colored, all rainbow-y.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I really love the deltas and the crowns. What i love more is the rare colors that I've seen on google images.


----------

